# Sherdog



## JDenz (Feb 11, 2003)

Sherdog reached 1 million posts.


----------



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

:cheers: :cheers: 
Go Sher Dogg


----------



## JDenz (Feb 14, 2003)

lol =0) they are doing well


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

I think MMA is the focus of martial arts around the world in this decade.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 24, 2003)

lol i agree with you but I think that you would get alot of arguement about that here on this web site.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 26, 2003)

I like there sherdogs video of UFCs best knock outs.

The music fits so well with it , i can hear and see the fights in my head.


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I think MMA is the focus of martial arts around the world in this decade. *



:roflmao:


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I think MMA is the focus of martial arts around the world in this decade. *



"I KNOW" MMA is the focus of martial arts around the world this decade!


----------



## J-kid (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey do you guys post at other forums like me and if so what are you screen names.


----------



## ace (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Hey do you guys post at other forums like me and if so what are you screen names. *



Martial Arts Planet & Sherdogg
My Name on them is Acekicken
:bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 28, 2003)

Just SHerdog same name


----------

